# Present Day Conductors Who Are Also Talented Composers



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Are their any current conductors who should also be recognized for their compositional talent? Everyone knows Boulez, and I've heard some music by Salonen. Who else doubles as a fine modern composer?


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I believe we had a thread abiout this not too long ago.

In Canada, we have Bramwell Tovey (Vancouver SO and Luxemburg Philharmonic?) and Walter Boudreau (Societe de Musique Contemporaine du Quebec). Michael Tilson Thomas and Lorin Maazel also compose.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

And, of course, Andre Previn!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Here's the thread I was talking about:
http://www.talkclassical.com/14252-conductors-who-compose.html


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't see any mention of Oliver Knussen on either thread unless I missed it. Is he a composer who conducts rather than the other way around, though?


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

In the other thread, we brooched the subject of composers who conduct - I brought up John Adams as an example of a composer who's been known to conduct works of other composres, but the general feeing was that composers coduct primarily their own stuff, and were not given much consideration. As for me, I'm easy either way...


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

As of August 2011 Leif Segerstam has composed 251 Symphonies, 30 String quartets, 13 Violin Concertos, 8 Cello Concertos, 4 Viola Concertos and 4 Piano Concertos. this is addition to guest conducting and teaching conducting at the Sibelius Academy.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I think that Maazel's opera _1984_ is pretty good.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

André Previn composed some very fine work.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Bulgarian conductor Emil Tabakov has a fine list of compositions under his belt including 8 symphonies.


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

Matthias Pintscher and Péter Eötvös come to mind.


----------

